# IALPC contest results



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am making a collection of aquariums that competed in IAPLC

You can see here:

Acuario rosa: Algunos clasificados que destaca Acuario rosa del IAPLC

Regards


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the post. Is there any pictures of top ten floating around?


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

On aquasaigon.org I have found thread about Aquatic Quotient + ADA Singapore Aquascaping Contest 2009 party (5/2/2009).
There are pictures of winers. 
So I think it is 4th place 








may be it is 19th








but this is 122 th place.


----------



## Miron (Dec 25, 2007)

The first one that u showned its wrong, Stormy(Josh Sim) entry in IAPLC with another tank, the others two are correct.
Roberto´s Aquarium was a bit different in the IAPLC









See ya


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

What Miron said is true. The no.4(Stormy) tank is different to the IAPLC, there's some teaser pic shown in MAC forum on his real no.4 in IAPLC. After the "Aquatic Quotient + ADA Singapore Aquascaping Contest" we have rescape abit before submitting to IAPLC contest. My tank at that time wasnt mature yet and i submitted it, was ranked no. 6, after 1 month later my tank was mature and i submitted to IAPLC, was ranked no. 60. Hope to clear this here.


----------

